# 1mbps unlimited



## santu_29 (Jun 3, 2007)

1mbps unlimited, broadband connection plan from indicom broadband.. will you go for it? link> *www.tataindicombroadband.in/access/promo/1mbps.html


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2007)

costly hai yaar ... works upto 4k a month


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 3, 2007)

BSNL 3000 plan is much better as it gives 2 mbps UL pm.


----------



## santu_29 (Jun 3, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> BSNL 3000 plan is much better as it gives 2 mbps UL pm.


 sob.. no bsnl in delhi...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2007)

That 3.3k BSNL plan is no more. Now BSNL Home3300 gives you 20GB data transfer p/m, with 2mbps...

Its much more worth it than the indicomm one though.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed that too. Idiots!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 3, 2007)

too costly  my cable broadband wallah gives a 512kbps unltd plan for 1399/-, so 1mbps unltd(if ever it comes up in the future) shud work out to be widin 2.5k, aint it?


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes that is too costly. But Tata provides postpaid plans only to business customers. Not for home users.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 3, 2007)

BSNL sucks.... 900 home UL plan is still stuck at 256kbps.... 500 Home night UL plan is 2mbps and one with 500home plan can D/L more during the night UL time than the whole day of 900UL plan... whats the point of keeping the 900home plan at 256kbps?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 4, 2007)

Never BSNL is best....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 4, 2007)

BSNL Home 500 is best , n with night time free , you don't need unlimited plan


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 4, 2007)

^^ Yeah, that is what I am saying... What is their plan behind home UL900 plan?


----------



## sourav (Jun 4, 2007)

kaash mere paas bsnl broadband hota


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 4, 2007)

sourav said:
			
		

> kaash mere paas bsnl broadband hota


toh tera yeh haal na hota.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey u all, Add the Word *UPTO* infront of it 

as, none of them is giving proper 2mbps or 1mbps all of them are crappy upto...

they will provide far less than what they promiss and still will getway with it, by using the word, *upto*


----------



## goobimama (Jun 5, 2007)

I think the Home1000 is better than the Home500 in that it allows for a more comfortable 5GB of transfer/mo. Otherwise one goes on to becoming a miser when it comes to bandwidth which is no good. Going to be upgrading my internet to Home1000 from UL900.

It also gives a higher _lowest_ speed of 384kbps, up from 256kbps.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree with GoobiMama 

one should upgrade to Home 1000 rather than the Home 500


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 5, 2007)

Yaar there is no BSNL in Mumbai-Thane.. I m On YouTele-it really sucks


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 5, 2007)

BSNL is the worst company in terms of everything.  I have 384kbps unlimited connection from Alliance Broadband at Rs.699 p.m. plus tax (works at Rs.785 p.m.). I am very much happy with it.

You can get more info regarding them at www.alliancekolkata.com.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 5, 2007)

BSNL might suck ,but there are rumours that BSNL and MTNL will give 8mbps to volume based plans and 2mbps to UL plan.by the year end or before .


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 5, 2007)

My net plan fom Airtel is great. 
128 kbps unlimited. I get average speeds of about 350 to 400kbps


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 5, 2007)

Nopes , here in Lko most my frnds that have BSNL Home 500 plan get more than 1.5 Mbps on average n 1.8-2 Mbps at night time 



			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> very CASTLY .......... only 4 offices, i suppose not 4 home users ..........


 *farm1.static.flickr.com/217/510658461_afdbb73060_o.gif*farm1.static.flickr.com/217/510658461_afdbb73060_o.gif*farm1.static.flickr.com/217/510658461_afdbb73060_o.gif


----------



## goobimama (Jun 6, 2007)

^^^ WTF is he 'rolling on the floor laughing' for?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 6, 2007)

goobi, check the spelling of "CASTLY", which should have been "COSTLY".

Woha, BSNL differentiates on the basis of "CAST"....Mayawati sux,.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 6, 2007)

gx - CASTLY was misspelled by ax3 not by goobi?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 6, 2007)

Hope your rumour is true.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 6, 2007)

Was just a typo...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 6, 2007)

nope , he deliberately wrote it  and also capitalized it


----------



## mail2and (Jun 6, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> nope , he deliberately wrote it  and also capitalized it



Redundancy.

"He _deliberately_ capitalized the word".

Do you still 'GIVE' exams, or have you started 'TAKING' them?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 6, 2007)

i've started taking them but currently am on the maths preparation section , haven't reached writing yet .


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 6, 2007)

If i were the prime minster of the country then i would order the companies to give unlimited speed unlimited connection @ rs 250.So vote for me.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 6, 2007)

But please appear in candidates list too!


----------



## krates (Jun 6, 2007)

in my area they r givin 3 mbs unlimited for just 990


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 7, 2007)

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT???

Who is giving where? Proof of speeds needed!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 7, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> in my area they r givin 3 mbs unlimited for just 990



where??? take it.... take it.....


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 7, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> in my area they r givin 3 mbs unlimited for just 990


 Dude Are you in India..

Plz post Name of ur Service Provider and Area

To me it's fake


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2007)

That's nothing. In my area they have a 10mbps unlimited connection for 800.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 7, 2007)

Aise to mere area mein 1GBps unlimited for Rs 250pm!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> in my area they r givin 3 mbs unlimited for just 990



Hmm... Help me to find a rented house in ur Locality


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 7, 2007)

lolol

My service provider gives me FibreChannel(10Gb/s) connection for free because he has a competitor who is giving 3mbps@900 mine SP is vry scared...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine bundles along a night with Mallika Sherawat!


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 7, 2007)

I told u I have an unlimited bandwidth unlimited connection so i can basically download the copy of any superstar and run her on an life emulator.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 7, 2007)

If wishes were horses, _downloaders_ would ride upon them.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Atleast start by giving stable 2 Mbps (especially 2-8 am UL) connections instead of frequent 'server breakdowns' whenever it rains.*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

@morpheusv6

I am using DataOne for 2 and a half years now... and I have faced 3 rain reason !!! in here at Kolkata never faced any issue with rain !!!

how ever this is, rains are yet to come to Kolkata, lets see what happens too !!



			
				morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> Atleast start by giving stable 2 Mbps



Here at Kolkata, most of the time I do get Stable 2 MBPS yes there are times where connection crawls !!!


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 7, 2007)

but the cost is a major consideration....
i wish we were in US or canada...they get such a gr8 speed n tht too on trial packs


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 7, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> lolol
> 
> My service provider gives me FibreChannel(10Gb/s) connection for free because he has a competitor who is giving 3mbps@900 mine SP is vry scared...



Bas itnaa saa.
I am directly connected to MIT University's Network. I mostly get 70-90 GBPS. And that too for free.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hope somebody share their bandwidth with us poor users


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey Guys,
I am in Noida. I am paying 500 rs for a 64 kbps unlimited plan. I think its pathetic. Can you guys suggest me a better plan from any other service provider. I need only unlimited plans coz my work involves using internet at daytime and heavy downloading, uploading.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 7, 2007)

^^^I use alliance broadband (www.alliancekolkata.com) 384kbps unlimited at Rs.785 p.m. including all taxes. I also get steady speeds around 375-380kbps and have no complaints.  It's 1000 times better than BSNL's plans.

256kbps unlimited is available from them at Rs.560 p.m. incl. all taxes.

The most encouraging part is that they provide upload speeds in 1:1 ratio with download... So basically I do not have problems maintaining good ratio in private torrent sites.

So guys, enjoy your expensive connections.

A huge thanks to Gauravakaasid (digitian from kolkata) for suggesting this ISP to me.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 9, 2007)

BSNL Dataone is just good enough for me


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 9, 2007)

Someday and that day may never come,until that day accept BSNL as to be doing a favor for u and us both but..... AFTER THAT DAY SUE BSNL FOR CHEATING ITS CUSTOMERS.

ALLIANCE Broadband ki jai ho.


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 10, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Bas itnaa saa.
> I am directly connected to MIT University's Network. I mostly get 70-90 GBPS. And that too for free.


lol..
By the way ur info abt MIT is incorrect..


----------



## entrana (Jun 11, 2007)

guys i need a good isp i live  in  kolkata i want like 512 kbps or 768 kbps unlimited any good plans cmon i need to download 30 gb a month


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> guys i need a good isp i live  in  kolkata i want like 512 kbps or 768 kbps unlimited any good plans cmon i need to download 30 gb a month



For Kolkata users, Alliance Broadband (www.alliancekolkata.com) provides nice plans

256kbps unlimited: Rs.499 p.m. plus taxes
384kbps unlimited: Rs.699 p.m. plus taxes
640kbps unlimited: Rs.1399 p.m. plus taxes

Take your pick! Better than BSNL unlimited plans.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 12, 2007)

Alliance Broadband

is a gr8 service for home user but compair with BSNL, they network covarage is no where matching BSNL !!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

Alliance BB is not available here.
Even Airtel is not available.
So I am stuck with BSNL.
Its the only BB provider here.
Livin in a town suck big time..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't worry Alliance Broadband is neither in rest 3 metros apart from Kolkata!! I wish some other company also learns from their plans. Plans are damn cool!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 12, 2007)

> I wish some other company also learns from their plans.



All these wishes will only come true if *Bruce Almighty* is in the driver seat


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 12, 2007)

even airtel has cm up with many gr8 offers


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 12, 2007)

Can you list some of its great offers? Home699 and Home999 plans..It seems are for people who already use Airtel Landline. For those who don't we have to pay 1000+ for Unlimited 256!!


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 14, 2007)

i cant wait for alliance to come to Delhi yaar.... the plans the damn good and worth money


----------



## arnab2kool (Jun 14, 2007)

I think BSNL still rules here. Using Home 500 for a year and never faced any problem in terms of speed. At night its free and during daytime I dont use it much, coz I work offline then. About other providers I dont care, but at night its more than 2 mbps! Believe it or not. BSNL is still the champ!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^I think you have not faced any billing errors from BSNL till now. That's why you are rejoicing. You would have thought otherwise if they made you pay thousands and billed you for your free time.

BSNL is a big loser.


----------



## crazyforever (Jun 15, 2007)

ALLIANCE ???
hey whats their motive behind giving such cheap packages ???  why arent they all over india !!! wish they would !!!
ahaaa - then 640kbps @ 20 hours(Per day) = 170GB/month - phew.........

i m already downloading 40-50 GB's per month on my UL-900


----------



## Binit (Jun 15, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> in my area they r givin 3 mbs unlimited for just 990


can u give details abt ur isp?

I use Ortel Cable here in Orissa
512 Kbps Limited DL(5 GB+ Night 1-7 Free) and Unlimited Upload for 925 PM
*www.ortel.net


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> in my area they r givin 3 mbs unlimited for just 990


Impossible. Period.


----------



## Binit (Jun 15, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> lolol
> 
> My service provider gives me FibreChannel(10Gb/s) connection for free because he has a competitor who is giving 3mbps@900 mine SP is vry scared...


 r u in India?


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 17, 2007)

Xankill3r said:
			
		

> My net plan fom Airtel is great.
> 128 kbps unlimited. I get average speeds of about 350 to 400kbps



 wat.... ???? how on earth do u get that ... !!!  

 pls enlighten me too ... im on airtel as well {128 ul }


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 18, 2007)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> wat.... ???? how on earth do u get that ... !!!
> 
> pls enlighten me too ... im on airtel as well {128 ul }




lol evn im on the sm plan n i kno its impossible to get even 35-40 kbps


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 26, 2007)

lol, I dunno how that happens. I'll give the exact speeds I get :

Morning till evening(about 8 pm) I download at 250 kbps. After that it goes upto 350 - 400 kbps. 

*I wont ask my ISP to look into the matter(why fix something thats not broken) .  And yeah who said that the condition is good abroad?
I play Silkroad Online(MMORPG by Joymax Corp) and have made friends with people from all across the world. And believe me they DC more than I do. They told me it happens with all games they play. So I am quite satisfied by my connection.


----------

